# WNBC4K is on Fios



## ness282 (Oct 23, 2010)

My bolt changed a tuner to channel I guess randomly, but it's 1491 on fios and it's the olympics opening ceremony in 4k. The bolt does 4k hdr no problem and it looks ridiculous. HD looks awful in comparison. I'm ruined. I can't even find much on google searching for WNBC4k. I'm guessing they just launched this with the olympics today? I guess I'm watching the superbowl in 4k next week.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You'll probably want to mention your cable provider.


----------



## ness282 (Oct 23, 2010)

Fios! But I found this through nbc









NBC's 4K HDR Coverage of the 2022 Winter Olympics


NBC Olympics’ presentation of the 2022 Olympic Winter Games will include distribution of 4K Ultra High Definition (UHD) coverage, including each night’s NBC Primetime show.




www.nbcolympics.com





I guess it's just olympics coverage. It's a shame because there's the whole schedule in the guide


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See also:









4K FIOS


I've seen some threads discussing 4k on FIOS on 4K TiVo's like the Bolt+ (what I have). When I go to channel 1498/1499 I see the holding message that shows but it seems to be broadcasting in HD, the info about the "show" says it's HD, and when I find an upcoming program it says it's HD as well...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Since I only have a Roamio I tried to watch these channels on the Fios AppleTV app.

Apparently the app isn’t available to you if you don’t have a Fios STBo. Your account. That’s stupid.

I also tried to use the iPhone app, I thought maybe I could AirPlay into my tv. Those new channels aren’t listed there. It does show some other 4k stations but it says they won’t play on the app.

So I guess I’m outta luck.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

cwoody222 said:


> Since I only have a Roamio I tried to watch these channels on the Fios AppleTV app.
> 
> Apparently the app isn’t available to you if you don’t have a Fios STBo. Your account. That’s stupid.
> 
> ...


I don't have a FIOS set top box and my FIOS app works.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

randyb359 said:


> I don't have a FIOS set top box and my FIOS app works.


On what device?

You can watch live tv?


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

cwoody222 said:


> On what device?
> 
> You can watch live tv?


I have it on my Samsung s21 and can watch live TV


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

randyb359 said:


> I have it on my Samsung s21 and can watch live TV


Mobile apps are allowed. It seems tv apps (Firestick, AppleTV) require a FiosOne box in your home.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Anyone else's Bolt+ not really handling the 4k on FiOS? My Edge seems to be doing it OK, but the Bolt+ keeps pausing, etc. Mind you, this Bolt+ has always been a bit of a problem with signal quality over time.

1492 has also been enabled for NBC, but I haven't seen it show anything but the "stay tuned" page so far. 1496 seems to be ESPN4k, but it's just a placeholder video as well.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

doconeill said:


> Anyone else's Bolt+ not really handling the 4k on FiOS? My Edge seems to be doing it OK, but the Bolt+ keeps pausing, etc. Mind you, this Bolt+ has always been a bit of a problem with signal quality over time.
> 
> 1492 has also been enabled for NBC, but I haven't seen it show anything but the "stay tuned" page so far. 1496 seems to be ESPN4k, but it's just a placeholder video as well.


Channel 1491 always stutters for me live, or missing sound on recordings. Channel 1492 has been flawless. 
Schedule recordings for 3AM on 1492. Check zap2it for airing schedule. I believe it's 7 hours of programming on 2/7. It changes slightly each morning.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

SteveD said:


> Channel 1491 always stutters for me live, or missing sound on recordings. Channel 1492 has been flawless.
> Schedule recordings for 3AM on 1492. Check zap2it for airing schedule. I believe it's 7 hours of programming on 2/7. It changes slightly each morning.


Thanks for the tip...I'll try recording and see how it goes.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

doconeill said:


> Anyone else's Bolt+ not really handling the 4k on FiOS? My Edge seems to be doing it OK, but the Bolt+ keeps pausing, etc. Mind you, this Bolt+ has always been a bit of a problem with signal quality over time.
> 
> 1492 has also been enabled for NBC, but I haven't seen it show anything but the "stay tuned" page so far. 1496 seems to be ESPN4k, but it's just a placeholder video as well.


My Bolt has been working fine with 4K. I did have some really bad pixilation issues on Bolt/Mini's Fri night/Sat morning until I power cycled the Bolt. no issues since.
Yesterday 1492 had some Olympic coverage, even though the guide said "Stay Tuned". 
ESPN4K usually has 1 basketball game on Saturdays. This past weekend, it had the [email protected] game. -It looked incredible!! -outcome of the game, not so much.


----------



## BMoreE (Mar 27, 2007)

doconeill said:


> Anyone else's Bolt+ not really handling the 4k on FiOS? My Edge seems to be doing it OK, but the Bolt+ keeps pausing, etc. Mind you, this Bolt+ has always been a bit of a problem with signal quality over time.
> 
> 1492 has also been enabled for NBC, but I haven't seen it show anything but the "stay tuned" page so far. 1496 seems to be ESPN4k, but it's just a placeholder video as well.


My series 6 playing live or recorded channel 1491 is a **** show… either audio chopping up, or video stuttering. However, discovered this trick whilst watching the opening ceremonies, and confirmed it still works live on tonight’s broadcast: selecting the alternate audio track (English 2) for some reason cures all issues! Smooth, beautiful picture.

The problem is: that audio track is apparently for the seeing impaired as there is a somewhat mechanical voiceover describing things (like during a ski jump: “the jumper soars across the night sky”, “the slope is covered in pine needles”) even talking over the NBC announcers or commercial audio. Very odd. But if I switch back to English 1, back comes the stutter. (What cruel irony that the amazing hi-def picture can only be viewed properly if an audio track for _people who can’t see_ is playing.)

I think this has been covered elsewhere, but I still have my 4K picture completely black out whenever I FF, Rewind, or return to normal from either FF or RW. The blackout lasts for about 5 seconds so I have to guess where I am. Tried all new high capacity HDMI cable to no avail. This happens even with my alt audio trick in place.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

BMoreE said:


> I think this has been covered elsewhere, but I still have my 4K picture completely black out whenever I FF, Rewind, or return to normal from either FF or RW. The blackout lasts for about 5 seconds so I have to guess where I am. Tried all new high capacity HDMI cable to no avail. This happens even with my alt audio trick in place.


Any chance you have a Samsung TV? Same thing happens to me, and at least two others I know of.


----------



## BMoreE (Mar 27, 2007)

pl1 said:


> Any chance you have a Samsung TV? Same thing happens to me, and at least two others I know of.


Nope, Hisense U8G. On the Hisense forums they blame TiVo


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

BMoreE said:


> Nope, Hisense U8G. On the Hisense forums they blame TiVo


You could try this fix if you can turn off UHD color on your TV.
Screen goes to black when FF


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

BMoreE said:


> Nope, Hisense U8G. On the Hisense forums they blame TiVo


I have a Tivo Bolt and have no problem.


----------



## BMoreE (Mar 27, 2007)

pl1 said:


> You could try this fix if you can turn off UHD color on your TV.
> Screen goes to black when FF


I don’t seem to have such a setting unfortunately all the picture modes appear as UHD when it’s getting a UHD signal. Oh well… 2nd audio channel it is. Very strange.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

BMoreE said:


> I don’t seem to have such a setting unfortunately all the picture modes appear as UHD when it’s getting a UHD signal. Oh well… 2nd audio channel it is. Very strange.


Yeah, same problem with my Samsung TV.


----------

